# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Schlüssel zur Heilung liegt bei Dir

## Harald_1933

> Sie beschäftigen sich an den beiden Tagen mit der Stärkung der Immunkräfte, der Ernährung und Stoffwechselregulierung und den biologischen Heilansätzen bei Brusttumoren und Prostatakrebs. "Zur ärztlichen Aufgabe gehört nicht die Bekämpfung des Krebses, sondern die Förderung der Selbstwirksamkeit", heißt es in einer Stellungnahme der BfBK, die von Dr. György Irmey geleitet wird. Er eröffnet den Kongress am Samstag um 9 Uhr. Um 9.30 Uhr spricht Dr. Walter Weber, Onkologe aus Hamburg, über Spontanremission, das plötzliche Verschwinden der Krankheit. "Der Schlüssel zur Heilung liegt bei Dir selbst", lautet der Titel seines Beitrages. Auch eine Patientin wird von solch einer wunderbaren Genesung berichten.


Bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen. 

*"Unter den Menschen gibt es viel mehr Kopien als Originale"*
(Pablo Picasso)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Du ahnst wohl, welchen Ärger die Verbreitung dieses Unsinnes
in vielen Betroffenen auslöst.
 Nun sollen wir nicht nur selber schuld sein, krank zu sein,
sondern auch noch selbst schuld, nicht zu gesunden.

Diese Quacksalber sind ein dreistes Pack. Ihr Geschäftsmodell
ist es, die Nöte der Krebsbetroffenen durch Lüge und Betrug
zu Geld zu machen.
Ich bin empört, dass Du das unkommentiert hier einstellst.

Etwas mehr Selbstkritik bei der Zeitungslekture und
Kolportation wären angesagt, lieber Harald.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Harald,
ich will keineswegs abstreiten, dass es Spontanheilungen geben kann, doch sind sie offensichtlich sehr selten. Wenn aber gesagt wird, der *Schlüssel zur Heilung* liege beim Betroffenen selbst, dann stimmt dies schlicht und einfach nicht. Und wenn dann noch beigefügt wird, zur ärztlichen Aufgabe gehöre nicht die Bekämpfung des Krebses, sondern die Förderung der Selbstwirksamkeit, dann ist das schlicht Unfug und gehört an den Pranger gestellt.
Natürlich will ich nicht ausschliessen, dass die Einstellung zur eigenen Krankheit deren Entwicklung beeinflussen kann (aber nicht etwa muss); wer nach der Diagnose einfach den Kopf hängen lässt, hat wahrscheinlich schlechtere Chancen, ihr zu begegnen, als derjenige, welcher sich schlau macht und die so gewonnenen Kenntnisse zusammen mit seinem Arzt zur Anwendung bringt.
Als alter Fuchs müsstest Du Dir eigentlich ein wenig Gedanken machen, bevor Du einen Hinweis auf eine solche Veranstaltung publizierst.
Gruss
Jürg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

Harald hat nur einen Link verlinkt, ohne Kommentar.
Ich habe es gelesen, fand die Aussagen, als Raucher, auch nicht so interessant.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Harald muss doch aber nicht nur positives verlinken, oder!?

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad, geschätzter Jürg,

zunächst einmal möchte ich festzustellen, dass nirgendwo zwingend vorgegeben ist, dass verlinkte Darstellungen vorab oder im Rahmen der Kurzerläuterungen persönlich zu bewerten seien bzw. eingestellte Hinweise auf Veranstaltungstermine auf deren Qualität bzw. Sinnhaftigkeit der dort angekündigten Vorträge zu überprüfen sind. Dennoch will ich mich gern Euren Vorwürfen stellen und meine ehrliche Meinung ein weiteres Mal nicht verhehlen. Die Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr in Heidelberg: 

http://www.biokrebs.de/beratungsange...ung-heidelberg

http://www.biokrebs.de/therapien

genießt hohes Ansehen. Einer der Ärzte hat sogar in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe für Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar vor Jahren einen spannenden und lehrreichen Vortrag, insbesondere zum Thema Ernährung bei Vorhandensein von Prostatakrebs gehalten.

Es bleibt letztlich jedem selbst überlassen, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Wirkliche Scharlatane gibt es überall. Ansonsten gilt für mich auch noch das Prinzip Unvoreingenommenheit. Nicht zu vergessen ist sicher auch das von mir schon an anderer Stelle angeschnittene hohe Gut Hoffnung und ein unabdingbarer Glaube an etwas. Die Wiederingangsetzung des Immunsystems genießt schon seit längerer Zeit wieder Priorität. Nachstehend eine willkürliche Aneinanderreihung von Links, die auch die sog. spontane Heilung zum Inhalt haben. Wem das alles zu viel Quacksalberei ist, möge den Mantel des Schweigens darüber decken oder einfach nur wegklicken. 

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....tanheilung.php

http://www.selbstheilung.de/heilung-...stheilung.html

http://www.daserste.de/information/w...ilung-100.html

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/krebs...ng-570738.html

http://www.zeit.de/2011/30/M-Selbstheilung-Remissionen

http://www.forumgesundheit.at/portal...d=10007.689370

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...-a-340774.html

Normal bin ich eher der ungläubige Thomas (Harald). Es gibt aber Abläufe zwischen Himmel und Erde, die zu verstehen, selbst den größten Gelehrten Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Wie signiert LuwigS immer: "Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben." Und manchmal glaube ich auch an ein Wunder.

*"Durch ein unerklärliches Phänomen haben viele Leute Hoffnungen, ohne Glauben zu besitzen. Die Hoffnung stellt die Blüte des Wunsches dar, der Glaube ist die Frucht der Gewißheit"*
(Honoré de Balzac)

Gruß Harald

----------


## klaus42

Liebe Freunde,
nach meiner Meinung hat sich Harald in seinem letzten Beitrag treffend geäußert. Die Forumsleser sind in der Regel intelligent genug um Scharlartanerie vom Therapiestandard 2015 des PK zu unterscheiden und der Forumsexperte Konrad braucht auch nicht gleich so scharf zu schießen. Die angesprochenen Entspannungsmassagen wie z.B. Klangschalenmassage würde mirevtl. bei  meinem sog. Raubtierkrebs auch gut tun, wenn ich mir dazu bei Mitbetroffenen die Liste vieler NEM ansehe, die sie täglich schlucken, kann ich als Ehemann einer Apothekeninhaberin auch häufig nur den Kopf schütteln.
Gruß klaus42

----------


## Hvielemi

ja, Klaus, Du hast schon recht.
Ich hab in einer zu scharfen Weise gesch- nun ja, -ossen, statt -rieben.
In der Sache wohl richtig, im Ton aber verfehlt. Jürg hat zweifellos
den passenderen Ton gefunden.
Wenn Harald nicht kommentieren wollte, musste es ja sonstwer tun.

Lieber Harald, bitte entschuldige, 
vielleicht ist mir das so durchgerutscht vor dem Hintergrund der 
schmerzhaften Brustfellentzündung und, daraus folgend, Schlafentzug. 
Soeben bin ich erwacht aus einem erholsamen Mittagsschlaf.

Aus Haralds 'Spiegel'-Link:



> Eine realistische Betrachtung des Problems macht zwar deutlich, dass die wissenschaftlich noch nicht erklärbaren Spontanbesserungen bei bösartigen Tumoren sehr selten zu beobachten sind - wenn sie aber einmal vorkommen, spielt das Krankheitsstadium offenbar keine Rolle.



Nun, als PCa betroffene ist uns die Hormonabhängigkeit gewisser Tumore geläufig.
Da könnten bei der enormen Vielfalt der Tumerformen bei der einen oder
anderen Krebserkrankung durchaus endokrine Abhängigkeiten bestehen,
die, gerade bei Frauen, auf Umstellungen reagieren.
 Nur so eine Spekulation, ohne jeden belegbaren Hintergrund.




> Dass viele Tumorpatienten die Hoffnung selbst im Endstadium ihrer Krankheit 
> nicht aufgeben und auf eine scheinbar wundersame Heilung hoffen, 
> kommentiert Kappauf mit einem türkischen Sprichwort: 
> "Ein Ertrinkender klammert sich auch an ein Krokodil."


Hier kommt es gar vor, dass ein Forist sich unter Rineckers Protonenkanone legt, 
zugleich aber Globuli und Tröpfchen konsumiert. Na, dann klammere er sich mal 
schön, Globuli sind erwiesenermassen weniger gefährlich als Krokodile.
Die Chance auf eine Spontanheilung steht 1 zu Grosse Zahl. Das Ergebnis darf 
man dann ruhig Globuli und Klangschalen zuschreiben. Vielleicht und wirklich 
nur ganz am Rande hätte aber auch die Hitec-Bestrahlung was damit zu tun!?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hi Konrad,

-* hier* - gibt es mal eine echte Irreführung von einer vermeintlich krebskranken Frau. 

P.S.: Kein Kommentar von mir, die Story spricht für sich selbst.

*"Warum plagen wir einer den andern? Das Leben zerrinnt, und es versammelt uns nur einmal wie heute die Zeit"*
(Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

> Na, dann klammere er sich mal 
>  schön


Ups, da bin ich den Weisen des Forums ja gleich 2x auf die Füße getreten. Nicht nur, dass ich die Volkswirtschaft schädige, jetzt vertraue ich auch noch diesem Hokuspokus. Zu deinem Verständnis: Rinecker dient der Heilung und die Globuli dienen der Abwehr der Nebenwirkungen. Eines hilft schon, das andere leider weniger. Vom Klammern an irgendwelche obskuren Heilungserfolge kann also keine Rede sein.

Ich dachte in diesem Forum kommen Gleichgesinnte zusammen, die leider durch ein weniger angenehmes "Schicksal" verbunden sind und freuen sich über jede Anregung. Aber leider kann der Mensch wohl nicht aus seiner Haut. 

Ich wünsche euch für euren weiteren Verlauf die allerbesten Erfolge. Für mich selbst werde ich mich auf meinen Heilungsprozess konzentrieren und nur noch mit Leuten reden, die es wirklich interessiert. Aber nicht mehr rechtfertigen, schon gar nicht mehr hier. 

Gute Zeit und tschüss
Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich dachte in diesem Forum kommen Gleichgesinnte zusammen, ...


Nein, lieber Thomas,
der Grund hier aufzuschlagen ist nicht irgendeine Gesinnung,
sondern eine üble Krankheit. Die verbindet uns zwar, aber
hat keinen Einfluss darauf, ob man eine rote, grüne, naturistische,
freidenkerische, konservative oder mystisch angehauchte Gesinnung
habe, ungläubig oder gläubig sei, in letzterem Fall Katholik oder
Sunnit, oder eben auch an Globuli glaube, oder nicht.

Egal ob Protonenstrahl, Photonen, RPE oder HIFU etc, begleitet
mit Rotwein oder Globuli, amerikanisch anmutenden NEM-
Exzessen, strikten Diätvorstellungen oder ganz einfach Freude 
am Essen, ich freu mich mit jedem, der womöglich gar 
nebenwirkungsarm geheilt wird.
ich leide mit jedem, dem dies nicht gelingt oder der gar in ein
Endstadium gerät, das nur schon sich vorzustellen nicht 
auszuhalten ist.

Nimm doch einfach deine Zuckerkügelchen und Alkoholtröpfchen.
Das ist ja OK, solange Du darob die Therapie nicht vernachlässigst.
Das tust Du ja nicht. Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher, dass die
Protonenbestrahlung zu den geeigneteren Therapien zählt.
Ob sie so überlegen sei, dass dann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis 
wieder stimme, kann mit Fug bezweifelt werden. Aber das macht
dich doch nicht zum schlechten Menschen.

Egal, ich wünsch Dir, dass Du findest, wonach Du suchst:
HEILUNG!

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich wünsch Dir HEILUNG


Lieber Konrad,

auch auf die Gefahr, den einen oder anderen zu langweilen oder schlicht zu unterfordern - ja, auch das solls geben - hänge ich mich in diesen von mir selbst eröffneten Thread (thread) noch einmal rein. Es gibt Menschen, dazu zählst Du und ich, die meist schlicht die Dinge beim Namen nennen ohne lange Herumeierei. Die auch aus Freude am Leben trotz bestehender Krankheit, schöne Bilder von Blumen oder Landschaften einstellen. Und das geschieht nicht, um sich zu produzieren, sondern um möglicherweise besonders schwer Betroffenen Ablenkung oder sogar Auftrieb zu vermitteln.

Aber es gibt auch Betroffene in diesem Forum, die das völlig anders sehen. Die wirklich davon überzeugt sind, solche meist in der Plauderecke oder auch mal in einem Betroffenenthread ablaufende schöne Präsentationen würden die Schwerbetroffenen vor den Kopf stoßen. Die lägen, mit kaum noch einer Chance auf Heilung daheim oder in der Klinik herum, und hätten definitiv kein Verständnis für solche nicht direkt das Prostatakarzinom betreffende Präsentationen. 

Sollte das wirklich zutreffend sein, lieber Konrad, dann müssen wir umdenken resp. umschalten und zumindest um die Plauderecke einen großen Bogen machen. Überhaupt sollten wir tatsächlich weniger Hoffnung verbreiten und uns hüten, weniger gute Fakten zu beschönigen. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir ein ruhiges Wochenende ohne Komplikationen jenseits Prostatakrebs.

*"Welch ein Meisterwerk ist der Mensch! Wie edel durch Vernunft! Wie unbegrenzt an Fähigkeiten! In Gestalt und Bewegung wie bedeutend und wunderwürdig! Im Handeln wie ähnlich einem Engel! Im Begreifen wie ähnlich einem Gott! Die Zierde der Welt! Das Vorbild der Lebendigen! Und doch, was ist mir diese Quintessenz von Staub? Ich habe keine Lust am Manne und am Weibe"*
(William Shakespeare)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Mikael

> Globuli dienen der Abwehr der Nebenwirkungen


Ohne die Büchse der Pandora zu öffnen, aber der erste der das beweisen kann, nämlich dass purer Zucker der Abwehr der Nebenwirkungen dient, dem ist der Nobelpreis sicher.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Mikael,

Deine Art Humor ist köstlich. Deshalb habe ich -* hier* - eine recht überzeugende Beschreibung eingestellt. In der Tat wäre es preiswürdig, wenn jemand das beweisen könnte, was Thomas erwartet bzw. wenn das realisiert würde.

*"Die kurze Lebenszeit verbietet eine lange Hoffnung zu beginnen"*
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Edel sei der Mensch,
hilfreich und gut!

Die Protonen sind zu teuer.
Die sind Konrads volkswirtschaftliches Ungeheuer.

Thomas wählte Protonen und Globuli dazu,
wie verwerflich, dies ist nicht gut!

Der edle Mensch
sei hilfreich und gut!
Unermüdet schaff er
das Nützliche, Rechte.

Oder was er dafür hält!

Für mich ist es ein Unding, jemanden während seiner begonnenen Therapie weiter so zu beharken, nur weil einem die Therapiewahl missfällt!!!
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Für mich ist es ein Unding, jemanden während seiner begonnenen Therapie  weiter so zu beharken, nur weil einem die Therapiewahl missfällt!!!


@Knut,

es ging zuletzt aus Mikaels Sicht um Globuli und nicht mehr um die Behandlung mit auch von mir inzwischen sehr geschätzter Radiatio mit Protonen. 

*"Der Mensch ist nur ein Schilfrohr, das schwächste in der Natur. Aber ein Schilfrohr, das denkt"*
(Blaise Pascal)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Für mich ist es ein Unding, jemanden während seiner begonnenen Therapie weiter so zu beharken, 
> nur weil einem die Therapiewahl missfällt!!!


Wie das, lieber Knut?
Ich hatte geschrieben und auch Wort für Wort so gemeint:



> Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher, dass die
> Protonenbestrahlung zu den geeigneteren Therapien zählt.
> Ob sie so überlegen sei, dass dann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis 
> wieder stimme, kann mit Fug bezweifelt werden. Aber das macht
> dich doch nicht zum schlechten Menschen.


Zu den Kügelchen steht in Haralds Link: 



> Eine Homöopathie-Apotheke kann erste Hilfestellung geben 
> und die Notwendigkeit zusätzlicher therapeutischer Hilfe abwägen


Da möchte ich doch vor der "zusätzlichen therapeutischen Hilfe"
erst mal eine ordentliche Diagnostik anraten. Thomas ist zu seinem
Guten nicht von diesem Irrglauben befallen, sonst würde er ja nicht
nach PSA-Bestimmung, Biopsie etc. unter dem Protonenstrahl liegen,
sondern ohne Diagnose Kügelchen lutschen, während in ihm der Krebs 
unerkannt weiterwuchern würde.

Memento mori!
Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Jeder, der eine Therapie durchgeführt hat, weiß um die schwierige Entscheidungsfindung, um die Selbstzweifel, es auch richtig gemacht zu haben. Thomas hat sich für eine perkutane Strahlentherapie entschieden und mit der Therapie seit ein paar Tagen begonnen. Warum nun gerade er in diesem Thread als negatives Beispiel zur Rechtfertigung eigener Ansichten herhalten muss, zeugt zumindest für mangelnden Respekt einem Betroffenen gegenüber, der gerade seine Therapie absolviert.
Bisher war es guter Brauch, zur Therapie alles Gute und viel Erfolg zu wünschen, und das wars.
Und dass er dann noch durch den Kakao gezogen wird, ist schon etwas Einmaliges, was ich bisher in diesem Forum noch nicht erlebt habe.

Etwas mehr Feinfühligkeit,
Etwas mehr Menschlichkeit
Und Etwas weniger Selbstinszenierung
würde schon gut tun!

Edel sei der Mensch,
Hilfreich und gut!
Denn das allein
Unterscheidet ihn
Von allen Wesen,
Die wir kennen.

Ich wünsche einen schönen, einen besinnlichen Sonntag.
Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,

*"Es wird nie wieder so sein wie zuvor"*

Ich hoffe, dass Thomas zumindest die kleine Anpflaumerei von Mikael locker wegsteckt, so selbstsicher wie wir ihn doch bislang erlebt haben. Ansonsten wünsche ich ihm, dass die Therapie erfolgreich verläuft!!

*"Vieles Gewaltige lebt, doch nichts ist gewaltiger als der Mensch"* 
(Sophokles)

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> . Thomas hat sich für eine perkutane Strahlentherapie entschieden und mit der Therapie seit ein paar Tagen begonnen. 
> [...]
> Und dass er dann noch durch den Kakao gezogen wird, ist schon etwas Einmaliges, was ich bisher in diesem Forum noch nicht erlebt habe.


Ja, lieber Knut, mit allem fast einverstanden.

Niemand hat hier die perkutane Strahlentherapie angezweifelt, im Gegenteil,
gerade die Gewählte wurde als eine der geeigneteren Therapien bestätigt.
Es ging um den Kontrast zwischen der _allergrössten_ medizinischen Maschine
einerseits, und der _kleinstmöglichen_, gegen Null gehenden Dosierung von
Medikamenten andererseits und den dahinterstehenden, vollkommen 
gegenläufigen Auffassungen von Medizin.

Es war kein Kakao, sondern duftender Arabica-Kaffee, zu dem jeder aus diesem
Forum jederzeit eingeladen ist. Auch Du, und Thomas ohnehin. PN genügt.
Alternativ wäre auch eine Flasche Blauburgunder aus der Region zu beschaffen.




> Und Etwas weniger Selbstinszenierung würde schon gut tun.


In der Tat!


Let the goot times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich denke es geht überwiegend eher um dieses Posting:




> Zitat Epon59:
> das Apartement ist in einem schönen Hotel in der City und kostet knapp 10.000 Euro. Geht dank einem lieben Geschäftspartner, der mir das als Beitrag zu meiner Genesung schenkt. Krass ist für mich, dass drei Golfplätze in der Nähe von Rinecker sind, muss jetzt nur noch die richtigen Behandlungszeiten bekommen und der Regen aufhören.


Wo Kaviarfresser und Harz4 Empfänger, durch die Krankheit so nahe miteinander verbunden sind, und sich hier in diesem besonderem Forum vereint haben, sollte ein wenig nachgedacht werden, welche Sätze beim Schreiben verwendet werden, 

Thomas, alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wo Kaviarfresser und Harz4 Empfänger, durch die Krankheit so nahe miteinander verbunden sind, und sich hier in diesem besonderem Forum vereint haben, sollte ein wenig nachgedacht werden, welche Sätze beim Schreiben verwendet werden, 
> 
> Thomas, alles Gute!


Nein, Captain, wir müssen uns nicht in Political Correctness ersticken.
Es ging um diesen Satz aus Beitrag #7 zum Verhältnis von Apparate-
Medizin und alternativen Angeboten, was hier das eigentliche Thema ist.




> Hier kommt es gar vor, dass ein Forist sich unter Rineckers Protonenkanone legt, 
> zugleich aber Globuli und Tröpfchen konsumiert. [...] 
> Globuli sind erwiesenermassen weniger gefährlich als Krokodile.


In dieser pointierten Formulierung wurde weder Neid geäussert, 
noch irgend ein Name genannt. Der  Sachverhalt ist mittlerweile auch
zur Genüge geklärt: Tumortherapie und Therapie der Nebenwirkungen
laufen da auf verschiedenen Ebenen.

Was das teure Appartement angeht, wird dem Betroffenen ein
_Geschenk_ doch niemand neiden wollen!?
Das Wetter ist nun wie erhofft frühlingshafter geworden, und so kann
der eine nun Bällchen schubsen gehen, der andere an der Isar
spazieren und schöne Mädel gucken oder sich im Englischen Garten eine
Dosis Ganzkörperbestrahlung mit Photonen abholen - gratis.

Deinen guten Wünschen an Thomas schliess ich mich an.
u
Konrad

----------


## Huskie

Hallo Wahrheitssucher,

die Diskussion um die Wirklichkeit der Wirksamkeit von Globuli ist doch vermutlich keine Frage von Naturgesetz oder Wunderglaube, sondern eher durch eine Phänomenbeschreibung, wie ich sie eben bei Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach lese, einzuordnen:

"Wenn es einen Glauben gibt, der Berge versetzt, so ist es der Glaube an die eigene Kraft".

Gruß

Huskie

P.S.
Der gelegentlich in der F.A.Z. erscheinende "KILLROY WAS HERE"-Text lautete bei der Nr. 261:

_Ärger für die Pharmabranche_

Dr. Hahnemann Arznei:
Je weniger, desto besser.
Die Chemiker waren verdutzt.

----------


## Epon59

Jetzt müsste ich auch noch mein Profil ergänzen:
- hat großzügige Freunde
- betreibt in der Therapie, während der andere leiden, einen elitären Sport.

Wird immer bunter hier.

Zu den Globuli:
- Was heilt, wirkt. Wo/Wie würden wir leben, wenn wir uns immer nur auf das verlassen hätten, was der jeweilige Stand der Technik nachweisen kann. Nach unseren Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Luftfahrttechnik dürfte eine Hummel nicht fliegen. Zum Glück kennt sie diese Gesetze nicht und fliegt trotzdem.
- Gleiches mit Gleichem zu heilen und den Körper in seinen eigenen Kräften stärken. Gerade Letzteres ist die Basis der Immuntherapie und unser aller Hoffnung für die Zukunft. Nur in der Homöopathie wird dieses Denken immer verteufelt.

Was mich aber am meisten erschüttert. Da kommt einer und erzählt ganz offen von seinen eigenen Überlegungen. Mit all den gleichen Unsicherheiten und Ängsten wie ihr. Nur dass diese Überlegungen etwas Neues sind. Und was passiert. Es wird nicht kritisch nachgefragt, was machst du genau und wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit. Zumal ich geschrieben habe "ich mache" und nicht "man muss". Sondern direkt aus eigenen Vorurteilen dagegen geschossen. Ihr beschwert euch gegen die Borniertheit der Ärzte im Umgang mit unserer Diagnose und seid selbst nicht anders. Räkelt euch meinetwegen weiterhin im eigenen Sud, ich muss da ja nicht mitmachen.


Eine gute Zeit allen.
Thomas

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

auf Deine Einladung zu einer Tasse Kaffee würde ich gerne zurückkommen aber nicht in der Schweiz sondern in Lappland. Voraussetzung wäre, dass Du Anfang Juli eingeplant hättest, Dein lappländisches Refugium zu besuchen. Wir, meine Frau und ich, starten am 13. Juni mit einem gemieteten Wohnmobil gen Nordkap und werden über Finnland, die baltischen Staaten und Polen zurückfahren.
Zur Begrüßung würde ich meinen Lieblingsbrandy, 1866 Gran Reserva Málaga, mit erprobter PSA-Absenkung mitbringen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls es terminlich passen sollte.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## uwes2403

> meinen Lieblingsbrandy, 1866 Gran Reserva Málaga, mit erprobter PSA-Absenkung mitbringen.


Das funktioniert ? Hmmm....ich muß wohl doch noch mal über geeignete "NEM" nachdenken :-)

@Thomas

ich glaube, hier ist soviel durcheinander geschrieben worden, dass mancher manches in den "falschen Hals" bekommen hat - trinkt einen virtuellen Wein (Brandy ?) zusammen und drückt die Reset Taste.
Globoli ? Wissenschaftliche Wirkung nicht erwiesen....Erfahrung aus der Hausarztpraxis meiner Frau: Bei manchen hilft es...was auch immer dafür ursächlich war...warum also nicht versuchen' (solang man nicht das Gefühl hat, es würde nur der Brieftasche des Homöopathen helfen...)

Schönen Abend allerseits.

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Knut

Ach, wie gerne würde ich Euch auf dem bescheidenen Hof 'Puistola' in Peltovuoma
auf einen _Kahvi_ einladen. Keinen hippen Nespresso, sondern grobgemahlenen
_Pannukahvi_, wie ihn die Samen unter meinen Nachbarn vorziehen.

Allein, ich fürchte, dass mein gegenwärtiger Zustand es mir nicht erlaubt,
mich tausende Kilometer von meinen Ärzten zu entfernen, zumal mich
schon die Fahrt ins nahe Konstanz oder Zürich zu erschöpfen pflegt.
Sollte sich das binnen nützlicher Frist verändern, werde ich gerne
den Besen vor der Tür wegnehmen, der nach nordischer Sitte besagt, 
der Hausherr sei nicht da, und das Täfelchen [_Tervetuloa_] raushängen: 
*Willkommen*!

Für den Brandy würde ich mich mit einem guten schweizer Williams
oder Kirsch revanchieren. Den brauch ich am Polarkreis, um die
Sauflust der Nachbarn in meiner Küche zu minimieren. Deren schwache
Kehlen halten keine aus Früchten gebrannte Wässer aus, sonden nur
'Viini', die finnische Variante von Vodka, grob auch 'Ryypy' genannt
(Y steht für den Laut Ü).

Ich werde über meine Reisepläne berichten.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad



@Uwe:
Der alte Indianerhäuptling stieg auf den heiligen Hügel um zu sterben.
Nach rituellem Speertanz mit Gesängen in alle vier Winde legte er 
sich hin. Später fand man ihn, erfrischt durch den Schlaf.
Sein Kommentar: "Sometimes it works, sometimes not."
Unwiderlegbar!

----------


## Mikael

> Zu den Globuli:
> - Was heilt, wirkt.


Ohne Frage richtig! Aber wie soll purer Zucker denn wirken?

Warte, warte. Ich nehme es mal vorweg. Du wirst jetzt sagen: Bei Kindern und Tieren wirken Globuli, und die wissen ja gar nichts von Schulmedizin und Homöopathie. Ich komme dann mit: Ob es den Kindern und Tieren nicht ohne Globuli auch besser ginge? Oder glaubst Du nur, dass es ihnen besser geht, weil Du es willst? Du dann wieder: Wer heilt, hat Recht. Ich dann: Falsch, wer Recht hat, heilt. Und so weiter und so fort...

Frau Engelke bringt es auf den Punkt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh6NagYGFLg

----------


## Huskie

[QUOTE=Mikael;83081]Ohne Frage richtig! Aber wie soll purer Zucker denn wirken?

Frau Engelke bringt es auf den Punkt:

Die ernste Frage von Ursache und Wirkung komödiantisch zu lösen bringt doch nicht weiter. Daher sei hier mal auf einen seriöseren Erklärungsversuch des Mediziners Dr. Hans Hoppeler aus Zürich hingewiesen. Zitat aus seiner Publikation:

_"Wunderbar ist auch die zarte Empfindlichkeit unserer Körperzellen auf feine und feinste Einwirkungen, auf kleine und kleinste Dosen gewisser Gifte. Kürzlich versammelt sich der schweizerische Ärzteverein in Davos, um hier über die Behandlung der Lungenschwindsucht zu reden und zu hören. Da machte der hervorragende Lungenspezialist, dem das Hauptreferat übertragen war, die Mitteilung, daß er auf Grund vielfacher Erfahrung in der Anwendung von Tuberkulin zu immer kleineren Dosen gelangt sei, und daß er jetzt in der Regel Einspritzungen von einhalb zehntausendmillionstels Gramm anwende. Wer das hört, muß beinahe lachen, da es doch allzu märchenhaft klingt. Aber vergiß nicht, lieber Leser, daß ein sehr tüchtiger und seriöser Arzt durch die Erfahrung zu solchen Dosen gezwungen wurde, und daß die ganz gleiche Erfahrung von anderen, unabhängig voreinander arbeitenden Ärzten ebenfalls gemacht worden ist.

Die Verdünnung ist allerdings ungeheuer. Sie entspricht dem Verhältnisse von  e i n e m  T r o p f e n  a u f  1 5 0  H e k t o l i t e r. Würde man auf einer Strecke von zehn Stunden, also zum Beispiel von Zürich bis Schaffhausen, eine lange Reihe mit destilliertem Wasser gefüllte Fässer von 1 Meter Länge und 200 Liter Inhalt hinlegen, so würde ein einziger Tropfen Tuberkulin genügen, um in sämtlichen Fässern die richtige Lösung herzustellen; es träfe also per Faß ein hunderttausendstel Tropfen. Ein einziger Tropfen wäre hinreichend, um allen Menschen von Deutschland, Frankreich und der Schweiz je fünf Tuberkulin-Einspritzungen a 1 Gramm zu machen. Wird man da nicht fast an die Erzählung des Evangeliums erinnert, wo mit fünf Broten und zwei Fischen fünftausend Menschen satt geworden sind?

Auch dieses Beispiel von der Wirksamkeit unendlich kleiner Mengen zeigt, wie der moderne Mensch nicht weniger, sondern mehr Ursache hat, an Wunder zu glauben, als in früheren Zeiten. Nach vor zehn Jahren wurden Ärzte, die solche Verdünnungen verwendeten, ausgehöhnt, da dies gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand sei. Und doch hat seither dieser "gesunde Menschenverstand" demütig zugeben müsssen, daß er im Irrtum war, und daß die Natur mit ihren Wundern nicht nach seiner kleinen Begriffmöglichkeit sich zu richten, sondern daß eben er sich ihr anzupassen hat.

Wahrlich, je gelehrter, je gebildeter, je "moderner" ein Mensch ist, um so mehr kommt er zur Einsicht: wahrhaftig, wir haben an die Welt bisher einen viel zu kleinen Maßstab gelegt, indem wir alles nach unserem kleinen Fassungsvermögen beurteilen; wir werden uns daran gewöhnen müssen, hundert Dinge zu glauben, über die unsere Väter gelacht haben!"

_Damit Sie diese "Betrachtungen eines Arztes" besser einordnen können, soll hier bemerkt werden, daß der Buchtitel "Bibelwunder und Wissenschaft" lautet und in der sechsten Auflage im Jahr 1927 veröffentlich wurde. Das Zitat zu der Analogie der biblischen Brotvermehrung endet übrigens wie folgt:

_"Darum lacht nur über die Bibelwunder, ihr Hochgescheiten! Es wird die Zeit kommen, hier oder in der Ewigkeit, da ihr mit Staunen gewahr werdet, wie unendlich weit ihr die Kraft eures Verstandes überschätzt, und in wie unendlichem Maße ihr die erhabene Größe Gottes und seiner Gesetze unterschätzt habt."

_Wer möchte den schlüssigen Argumenten noch widersprechen? Wohl nicht ohne Grund bezeichnet der Volksmund die Mediziner als Götter in Weiß,

Huskie

----------


## Hvielemi

Tuberkulin wurde immerhin von Robert Koch entwickelt.
Wikipedia berichtet dazu:



> . Alt-Tuberkulin wurde von Robert Koch ursprünglich als Tuberkulose-Heilmittel (_Therapeutikum) entwickelt. Es erwies sich jedoch dazu als ungeeignet._


Der alte Hoppeler hatte also zweifelsohne recht:
Egal, wie sehr er Tuberkulin verdünnte, die Wirkung blieb immer gleich:
Ungeeignet zur Therapie. Wer hätte das anders erwartet von verdünntem Wasser!?

Als Diagnostikum hingegen ist Tuberkulin bis heute im Gebrauch,
Die meisten von uns 'alten Männern' erinnern sich noch an die
entsprechenden Reihentests in der Schule.
Die hierbei verwendeten Dosen sind allerdings um ein vielfaches
höher, als die von Hoppeler  für die Therapie propagierten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Mikael

> Die ernste Frage von Ursache und Wirkung komödiantisch zu lösen bringt doch nicht weiter.


Dann halt ganz unkomödiantisch: Wer ein Dogma der Güteklasse "Wasser hat ein Gedächtnis" vertritt, der scheidet für mich als ernsthafter Diskutant aus.

----------

